# [Solved] No internet connection?

## neus

Hey I'm new to Linux and Gentoo pretty much, I know a bit about Linux as I used to use Mandrake a bit, and I just installed Gentoo on my laptop dual booted with Windows.  Anyways, I cant seem to access the internet anymore.  During the install at the very begining it has those tests you can run, and mine was auto-detected and I didnt have to do anything.  Anyways, I'm out of the install now, I installed xorg and kde... but ive loaded into kde, but I can't access the internet at all.  This includes emerges (I used the package cd to get xorg and kde up).  So I figured maybe I didnt configure Xorg right, so I left and went back and tried to emerge again this time at the terminal.  Nope, can't access it there either. I also tried running emerge --sync, it tried and failed each time, returning back with:

```
rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(88)
```

And then it suggests to me that it could just be a temporary problem unless complications exist with your network (and possible my system's filesystem) configuration.  My bet is that yeh, I did mess up somewhere with the configureation.  

So can anyone tell me some tests to run for you guys and see where I messed up this configuration? 

Thanks,Last edited by neus on Wed Mar 09, 2005 3:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tommy_fila

The problem is that you didn't install the necessary drivers for you network card to work. The livecd autodetects all your hardware, but once you're outside of the livecd environment you need to make sure that you have all the necessary drivers installed. You will need to recompile your kernel to include the drivers. I would do the following:

Boot up using the livecd, and type the following command:

```
lspci
```

This should tell you what network card you have. Then look for the appropriate drivers -- if you can't find the driver, post your network card here and we'll try to help you find the right driver.

To test your network connection you can do the following:

```
ping -c3 www.google.com
```

----------

## neus

```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 440BX/ZX/DX - 822443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)

0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

0000:00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)

0000:00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 03)

0000:00:08.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Conexant HCF 56k Modem (rev 08)

0000:00:09.1 Communication controller: Conexant HCF 56k Modem (rev 05)

0000:00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: ESS Technology ES1988 Allegro-1 (rev 12)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (rev 64)

```

the ping transmitted fine in livecd...

----------

## Sith_Happens

Did you follow the steps in manual for setting up a dailup modem?

----------

## neus

I'm on cable, no need for dial-up.

----------

## Sith_Happens

```
Ethernet controller: Conexant HCF 56k Modem (rev 08)
```

What's this then?  How do you connect to your cable modem?

----------

## Tahoe_Strider

Yeah, doesn't appear as if your NIC is recognized other than your modem. Is it some kind of combo device? What model laptop is it?

----------

## Tahoe_Strider

Better yet, if your LiveCD recognized your NIC...Why not boot from it again, run "lspci" and "lsmod" to see what you've got running...Then it should be a simple matter of reconfiguring your kernel/modules, yeah?...Oooops...Just saw that this was posted earlier...NM... :Laughing: 

----------

## neus

 *Tahoe_Strider wrote:*   

> Yeah, doesn't appear as if your NIC is recognized other than your modem. Is it some kind of combo device? What model laptop is it?

 

Compaq Presario 17XL565 Notebook PC

And I booted up the Windows partion to look at the modem info in device manager.

Under modem related:

Compaq MiniPCI Combo Modem Enumerator

Compaq 56k V90 HCF MiniPCI Modem

Then under network cards:

Compaq 10_100 MiniPCI Ethernet NIC

Dial-Up Adapter

My computer is hooked up to a home network, which uses cable, which is always connected, and lan settings under windows were always to just auto detect...

----------

## Sith_Happens

I did a little search on your NIC, and I think it can be used with the Tulip driver.  You can add it to your kernel in the menuconfig under device drivers -> networking support -> ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) -> Tulip family network device support -> "Tulip" family network device support.

----------

## neus

 *Sith_Happens wrote:*   

> I did a little search on your NIC, and I think it can be used with the Tulip driver.  You can add it to your kernel in the menuconfig under device drivers -> networking support -> ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) -> Tulip family network device support -> "Tulip" family network device support.

 

How do I get to the menuconfig?

----------

## Tahoe_Strider

Try the following:

"cd /usr/src/linux"

"make menuconfig"

Then go to the section Sith posted. That should do it.

----------

## neus

ok i got into there, but i only got as far as:

networking support -> ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) ->

then i couldnt not find anywhere that listed tulip family device support.. read the list 5 times...  didnt see it...

----------

## Tahoe_Strider

Hmm...Well, here's what my menuconfig looks like, and you can see it right there. You don't have that at all huh?

Menuconfig Pic

Try going into your .config file(in the same directory) and searching for the occurence "tulip"...It should be there.

```
# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

```

----------

## Sith_Happens

Are you using a 2.6 or 2.4 kernel?

----------

## neus

 *Sith_Happens wrote:*   

> Are you using a 2.6 or 2.4 kernel?

 

2.4.26

----------

## Sith_Happens

Ah, that would explain why it isn't there.  Seeing as how your hardware isn't supported in the 2.4 kernel, maybe you should upgrade to 2.6.  If your using genkernel, it would also explain why your network card wasn't detected automatically and the drivers weren't loaded automagically.

----------

## Sith_Happens

Wait, I emerged gentoo-sources to see if it might be intere anyway, and there is an option under ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) called DECchip Tulip, try that one.  There is also one called Generic DECchip if the Tulip one doesn't work.

----------

## neus

 *Sith_Happens wrote:*   

> Wait, I emerged gentoo-sources to see if it might be intere anyway, and there is an option under ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) called DECchip Tulip, try that one.  There is also one called Generic DECchip if the Tulip one doesn't work.

 

Ok I enabled those to be activated (they were on module) 

and yeh I used genkernel

Anyways, once I put those to be activated, exited, and saved it said something like "run (list of different commands alternatives to run)"  so I just ran the make install one...  Should I have? hopefully...

----------

## Tahoe_Strider

I haven't used genkernel, but according to the doc's the command would be "genkernel all"

----------

## Sith_Happens

Run genkernel --menuconfig all.  That will bring you to the menuconfig.  Make sure your settings have been preserved, if not reselect them.  After your done with the menuconfig, genkernel will compile and install the kernel as well as any modules.

----------

## neus

 *Sith_Happens wrote:*   

> Run genkernel --menuconfig all.  That will bring you to the menuconfig.  Make sure your settings have been preserved, if not reselect them.  After your done with the menuconfig, genkernel will compile and install the kernel as well as any modules.

 

Ok I got genkernel running.. it takes bout 2 hours to compile from previous experiences during install, I'll be back and tell you how it goes...

----------

## neus

Still nothing... was there anything I had to change or update?

----------

## Sith_Happens

Did you compile it in as a module?  If so what is the output of lsmod and either way what's the output of ifconfig eth0.

----------

## neus

Modules:

loop

sg

st

sr_mod

sd_mod

scsi_mod

scsi_mod

ieee1394

input

uhci

usbcore

.... Guessing I compiled it wrong.. hmm... I'll try again?

----------

## Tahoe_Strider

You could try a "modprobe tulip", but regardless...as Sith suggested, what's your ifconfig eth0 look like?

----------

## neus

eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found

----------

## Tahoe_Strider

Well, I don't know if others would agree, but I'd say "Save yourself the hassle and upgrade to a 2.6 kernel"...as Sith stated earlier. It'll probably take care of your problem quite easily IMHO.

----------

## neus

Ok, I guess I'll give it another install... this time picking up 2.6... 

I'll be back tommarrow to tell ya if it worked  :Razz: 

----------

## Tahoe_Strider

Good luck my friend. Let us know how it goes.  :Smile: 

----------

## neus

 :Sad:  Didn't work... and now when I boot up I think I messed up the frame buffer somewhere, because... its acting wierd... it has grey lines across, text is overlapping itself making it impossible to read, the screen repeats itself at the bottom (like about 3/4ths of the way down it ends, then restarts the top there... O_o)  Sooo... considering I couldnt read anything, I managed to amaze myself by just very carefully typing the commands to get up xorg and kde so I could actualy read what was going on.  

When starting up I get an error saying somethign about "You passed an unspecified mode number" after I choose to load gentoo..

And still no internet...  :Sad: 

----------

## neus

Anyone?

.. been trying nonstop for like 4 hours or so now, can't get any of it working...  :Sad: 

fun, I just tried to boot up my windows... somethings not right with it now and it wont load... booo... /sigh...  looks like I should just restart from step one with a freash windows install, then before installing anything cut the disk in half and do a brand new gentoo install with 2.6 kernel

----------

## Sith_Happens

Post your grub.conf and partition layout.  I'll fix whatever boot-up problems your having.  Also what framebuffer did you compile into the kernel (if any).

----------

## neus

```
grub.conf:

default 1

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,2)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,2)

kernel /kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda7 vga=0x316

initrd /initrd-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

title=Windows ME

root (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

My partitions go:

hda1 - windows (the one to boot into)

hda2 - windows (its some other drive for it, not boot though)

hda3 - gentoo boot

hda5 - windows again... 

hda6 - linux swap

hda7 - rest of gentoo

And no clue on the framebuffer... I might've accidently added one in there perhaps

----------

## Sith_Happens

For WindowsME, change the line root (hd0,0) to rootnoverify (hd0,0), that should fix your boot problem.  As for your framebuffer problems try removing the vga= kernel option and see if it boots without the garbled screen (it should).

----------

## neus

 *Sith_Happens wrote:*   

> For WindowsME, change the line root (hd0,0) to rootnoverify (hd0,0), that should fix your boot problem.  As for your framebuffer problems try removing the vga= kernel option and see if it boots without the garbled screen (it should).

 

fixed the problem with the windows. however, the framebuffer problem wasnt fixed

----------

## Sith_Happens

What graphics card do you have?  Some OEM type graphics cards only work with a few framebuffer modes, others cause them to be all garbled.  It could also be a refresh rate problem, try video=vesafb:1024x768-32@70 instead of a vga= statement.  The last number is the refresh rate, the default refresh rate in genkernels 2.6 config is 60, so 70 is a good place to start with.  Try different refresh rates and see if it fixes your problem.  Try booting into windows and checking what resolution, color depth, and refresh rate windows is running at, that should give you an idea of where to start.

----------

## neus

 :Very Happy:  video=vesafb:1024x768-32@60 did it  :Smile:  (windows had me at 1024x768 @ 60, so i just copied)

----------

## Sith_Happens

Told you I could fix your boot problems  :Smile:  .  How about your network problem, is that still a problem?

BTW: This is post #666 for me  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## neus

Still the internet problem yeh....  :Sad: 

----------

## Sith_Happens

What does the output of lsmod look like.

----------

## neus

Modules:

hcfpcihw

hcfpciserial

hcfpciengine

hcfpciosspec

uhci_hcd

intel_agp

agpgart

sbp2

ohcil1394

ieee1394

ohci_hcd 

usb_storage

usbhid

ehci_hcd 

usbcore

i tried installing hcfpcimodem.... i got it all up with the 14kb support, but didnt seem to do the job  :Sad: 

----------

## Sith_Happens

Since your using genkernel, try running genkernel --menuconfig all and compiling tulip support directly into the kernel.

----------

## neus

You mean turn the <M> into a <*>? if so, yeh I've done that already...

----------

## neus

yenta_socket

pmcia_core

evdev

tulip

crc32 (has tulip as a used by)

parport_pc

parport

are in lsmod for the livecd and not in the one that ive done.. tulip is listed (as we were trying) but did I need to pick up crc32? also lsmod isnt reporting my tulip as up oh wait.. is that because its not modualized and is actualy built in???

----------

## Sith_Happens

If you build it in then it won't be listed by lsmod.

----------

## neus

ahh... so then ... why is it not working O_o...

----------

## Sith_Happens

I know I'm flip flopping on this, but I'm trying to get to the bottom of this.  Try building it as a module again, then add tulip to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.  Add crc32 while your at it, just to be sure we have everything.  This should force it to be loaded.  It seems obvious that genkernel is having a problem with hardware detection, so we'll just have to persuade it to do what we want  :Cool:  .

----------

## neus

 *Sith_Happens wrote:*   

> I know I'm flip flopping on this, but I'm trying to get to the bottom of this.  Try building it as a module again, then add tulip to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.  Add crc32 while your at it, just to be sure we have everything.  This should force it to be loaded.  It seems obvious that genkernel is having a problem with hardware detection, so we'll just have to persuade it to do what we want  .

 

can you give some instructions on how I would go about doing that? (the adding modules manually part, the genkernel i know how to do  :Razz: )

----------

## Sith_Happens

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 is just a file, add "crc32" to the last line, then add "tulip" to the line after that.  Like this, from mine

```
# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6,v 1.1 2003/07/16 18:13:45 azarah Exp $

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# 3c59x

snd-intel8x0

fglrx
```

----------

## neus

ah ok, thanks, I'll get back to you once its recompiled (hour-2 hours)... also, question, should i just nano it? 

so like

nano /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.9 ??? also would i put 2.6.9, or keep it as just 2.6?

----------

## Sith_Happens

You can edit it with nano.  There are only two files in /etc/modules.autoload.d, kernel-2.6 and kernel-2.4, and since your using a 2.6 kernel....  Pay attention when it boots, when it says it's loading modules, see if both are loaded succesfully (you can also check with lsmod after boot).  If both or if only the tulip module is loaded sucessfully, then do ifconfig eth0 and post the output.  If it doesn't load then I will go to your home and throw your computer out of the window.  Well maybe we'll reconsider that last step.  :Wink: 

----------

## neus

bingo, we have a winner, tulip shows up on the mod list.. (crc32 no where to be seen though)

loaded up kde, internet running smoothe  :Smile:  yay!! 

apparently genkernel didnt modify the file to put the modules in...

thanks  :Smile:  yay!! 

now im considering a full restart from the begining and giving my whole hard drive to gentoo and getting rid of windows, now that i have how to do everything ... hehe, thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## Sith_Happens

So glad to here that.  This is why I help people on the forums, you had a difficult problem, and I helped you solve it.  :Very Happy:  I wouldn't get rid of Windows so soon though, get used to linux, then reconsider it later.  If you ever need any help, or have any questions about gentoo or linux, feel free to e-mail or pm me, and I'd be glad to help.  Best of luck.  :Smile: 

BTW: if the crc32 module isn't getting loaded, just remove it from /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.

----------

